# Stop the North West Infidels – Saturday 24 March



## intersol32 (Mar 8, 2012)

*Stop the North West Infidels – Saturday 24 March*
The North West Infidels (NWI), a splinter group from the English Defence League, are planning a demonstration in the North West on Saturday 24 March. Liverpool Antifascists is calling on all anti-fascists, anti-racists and organised workers to mobilise in opposition to the presence of these fascists on our streets.
This demonstration comes in the wake of a number of incidents which show that the far-right is aiming to re-assert itself as a physical force on the streets. The British National Party's electoral support is hemorrhaging thanks to internal splits, whilst the EDL is viewed as just not radical and racist enough for hardcore supporters, allowing the NWI to gain prominence with disillusioned far right activists.
With much of the left pre-occupied by the governments attacks on the working class – from pensions and job cuts to workfare and the NHS – the NWI and similar groups have been able to operate largely unmolested. Each action that is met with no or inadequate opposition allows them to grow in confidence and draw more people to their cause. This has to stop.
We do not yet know where in the North West the NWI demonstration will be, but wherever it is it must be met with resistance.
Liverpool Antifascists will be gathering in Liverpool City Centre from 10am on the day of the demonstration – if the fascists are coming to our city, we will defend our streets. If they are going elsewhere, we will have transport ready to ensure that we can still oppose them. The public meeting point for the mobilisation will be announced closer to the date.
We call on other anti-fascists across the North West to do the same.

*Liverpool Antifascists*
*Working Class Unity Against Fascism*
http://liveraf.wordpress.com | http://twitter.com/liveraf | liverpoolantifascists@hotmail.co.uk


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 8, 2012)

Aside from the Crown Court case re grooming ( in which no defendants are from Liverpool)  why would the NWI want to go there. Wouldn't Rochdale or Oldham, where the defendants/grooming took place be better territory?

Not sure that I agree with your analysis of the NWI either. The EDL membership is seen as being up for grabs by the just about *anyone* on the far right and the grooming trials are the catalyst for an activity frenzy for them to recruit off each other. With the exception of the Hyde demo over the racist attacks most of the far rights activity has been low on numbers despite social networking  and big on  the usual suspects . Even the NF managed to get a protest off the ground .

The BNP will use the grooming trials activity to stand in local elections in the North West in order to get their profile up for the Euro elections. The NWI will go around in ever decreasing circles desperately hoping that anyone/someone  will turn up to try and have a pop at them otherwise they will have to get pissed and fight amongst themselves .


----------



## intersol32 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the input, but I think that people have to be aware of the developing situation in the North West at present. For this reason I refute the comments you've made above and urge you to limit discussion and any further analysis to the EDL Watch thread as before.

People need to get along and support the counter demonstration, and the appeal is being put out as a matter of urgency.

To quote Malcolm X here:

"Either fight it, or forget it".


----------



## fiannanahalba (Mar 13, 2012)

Two weeks to go until this. Bus being organised from Liverpool if they decide to have it anywhere outside Liverpool in any other area. More details to come.....


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Mar 13, 2012)

I hear it is going to be somewhere in Manchester. Lots of Liverpool AntiFa folk planning to go.


----------



## fiannanahalba (Mar 13, 2012)

Hope Liverpool can fill the bus.


----------



## busterbass (Mar 14, 2012)

fiannanahalba said:


> Hope Liverpool can fill the bus.


 
Antifa and all right thinking folk should listen to fiannanhalba and 'fill the bus' and make a stand ( no pun there)


----------



## fiannanahalba (Mar 14, 2012)

Coach is a 70 seater. Details to come of pick-up point in city centre on the morning of Saturday 24th March.


----------



## intersol32 (Mar 15, 2012)

Obviously security should be a priority here, both at the meet up point and the destination.

LiverAF are requesting that those wanting to attend the mobilisation should "Email liverpoolantifascists@hotmail.co.uk with confirmation that you will be attending and contact info - either an email or telephone number depending on what you're comfortable with."


----------



## busterbass (Mar 15, 2012)

intersol32 said:


> Obviously security should be a priority here, both at the meet up point and the destination.
> 
> LiverAF are requesting that those wanting to attend the mobilisation should "Email liverpoolantifascists@hotmail.co.uk with confirmation that you will be attending and contact info - either an email or telephone number depending on what you're comfortable with."


 
Thanks intersol32 just sent confirmation.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 15, 2012)

How many followers do this NWI lot have exactly?


----------



## intersol32 (Mar 16, 2012)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> How many followers do this NWI lot have exactly?


 
Difficult to put a figure on. But they're cutting across a section of groups to bolster their numbers on most activities. Recently they've pulled in BNP, BFP, NF, EDL (apart from Tommy R. who they despise) a few footy hooligan types. There's also a new group calling itself "Scouse Nationalists" which are part of the same nonsense.

Sometimes it's this broad appeal on certain single issues (the Republican march, so-called anti-paedo campaigns) that draws local sympathisers too. In this sense you can have a small 'hardcore' of activists who can create tensions beyond their limited membership.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Mar 21, 2012)

Apparently happening in Bolton


----------



## intersol32 (Mar 21, 2012)

disco_dave_2000 said:


> Apparently happening in Bolton


 
NWI and associates talking it up through their Facebooks etc. It's quite likely the cops have also monitored their comments etc, so again I'd urge people to be careful regarding security if they're planning on attending.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 21, 2012)

Don't you think it is best just to ignore them? I mean, are there really going to be more than half a dozen of em?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 21, 2012)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Don't you think it is best just to ignore them? I mean, are there really going to be more than half a dozen of em?


Don't worry there'll be enough of them so you can have a good crack too


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 21, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> Don't worry there'll be enough of them so you can have a good crack too


 
Sounds fun, but I'm washing my hair that weekend.


----------



## Red Storm (Mar 22, 2012)

Looks like the UAF are sending people too. Seen posters in Manchester.


----------



## josef1878 (Mar 23, 2012)

The 'Infidels of Britain' demonstration will be on Churchgate and the UAF counter demonstration on Cheadle Square. Out of sight of each other. Both sides expected from 11am and expected to disperse mid-afternoon.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 23, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> Don't worry there'll be enough of them so you can have a good crack too



There wasnt that many in Leeds. They were mainly busying themselves getting pissed up in Yates'. Coincidentally, i was as well. They looked more football casuals than boneheads tbh.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Mar 24, 2012)

Probably about 20 NWI in the penned police area on Churchgate for a couple of hours earlier. A few more in nearby boozers. Large UAF and AntiFa counterdemo - UAF moved from end of town to Churchgate to an adjecent penned enclosure. AntiFa kept more on the move and later went to train station, where about 40 were kettled by old bill for about 15 minutes. Photos to follow.


----------



## intersol32 (Mar 24, 2012)

The day started with the cops pledging to put all NWI demonstrators onto buses as they came out of Bolton train station (they mentioned they'd expected about 200 NWI and 200 counter). Large police presence there when I came out. Number of officers plus one with a huge camera. Coming across the road there were a few NWI who looked like they'd slipped through the lines too. Later they plotted up in the Sweet Green Tavern directly across from the station. As the day drew on this lot mostly ended up getting pissed and singing EDL chants in the beer garden. Later joined by a few other stragglers and hangers-on. I'd say they totalled about 20-25 tops. Interestingly they deemed it necessary to send out a couple of likely looking scouts now and again who wandered down the back of Morrisons and into town.

The Antifa people had arrived earlier but were shadowed by police almost the whole time. I don't think they were ever going to be allowed to mix in with the "International Food Market" that was happening at the same time in front of the Town Hall steps. So yeah, a bit of a cat and mouse game ensuing basically. Although there was one amusing incident when I watched two uniformed coppers become distracted and suddenly an antifa group of around a dozen managed to slip off through the crowd. Cue two clueless cops asking bystanders "which direction they went in".

As mentioned above, around 25 NWI were given a pitch opposite about 130 counter protestors on Churchgate (around 80 UAF and the rest antifa maybe? the latter of which stood back). Bit of a weird scene as you could actually stand almost in between the UAF and NWI (alongside a barrier) and watch them scream at each other. Most Bolton residents appeared to find it quite amusing. Meanwhile, for some reason, a crowd of the NWI affiliates in the Sweet Green Tavern decided to stay there rather than join the demo.

In conclusion, a washout for the NWI who seemed hindered by their lack of preparation and focus. Their demo didn't seem to have a point other than just "we're the Infidels". The banners were a mix of anti-paedo, support British troops etc etc. The lesson they'll likely learn here is that single issue campaigning using broad alliances with BNP/EDL/BFP will bring better results and popular support. Not just saying you'll turn up in a town center for an afternoon of god knows what.

On the left, it's certainly a case of people learning from the day and discussing how to be more effective. I get the distinct feeling that arriving with facemasks and black flags, and then running around trying to shake off the cops is self-defeating. Better perhaps that you don't attract that attention in the first place. Also, if you're going to pursue a large mass demonstration strategy then fully expect the cops to throw you all together alongside the UAF in a kettle or similar. I think a lot more could be achieved with smaller numbers, and tighter organisation and security.

Just my two cents. Otherwise an interesting day and not entirely a negative one. A lot for discussion and analysis maybe.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Mar 24, 2012)

a few photos here on Demotix


----------



## Red Storm (Mar 24, 2012)

intersol32 said:


> On the left, it's certainly a case of people learning from the day and discussing how to be more effective. I get the distinct feeling that arriving with facemasks and black flags, and then running around trying to shake off the cops is self-defeating. Better perhaps that you don't attract that attention in the first place. Also, if you're going to pursue a large mass demonstration strategy then fully expect the cops to throw you all together alongside the UAF in a kettle or similar. I think a lot more could be achieved with smaller numbers, and tighter organisation and security.
> 
> Just my two cents. Otherwise an interesting day and not entirely a negative one. A lot for discussion and analysis maybe.


 
Yeah I think not dressing like whoppers should be number one on the list of things to do. 

Glad to see they didn't build on their Liverpool victory. 

Going to the demonstrations always seems to end up being pointless. Nothing seems to ever be achieved. Bradford EDL demo is the only exception I can think of. Although Birmingham locals twice ran them off the streets


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 26, 2012)

intersol32 said:


> The day started with the cops pledging to put all NWI demonstrators onto buses as they came out of Bolton train station (they mentioned they'd expected about 200 NWI and 200 counter). Large police presence there when I came out. Number of officers plus one with a huge camera. Coming across the road there were a few NWI who looked like they'd slipped through the lines too. Later they plotted up in the Sweet Green Tavern directly across from the station. As the day drew on this lot mostly ended up getting pissed and singing EDL chants in the beer garden. Later joined by a few other stragglers and hangers-on. I'd say they totalled about 20-25 tops. Interestingly they deemed it necessary to send out a couple of likely looking scouts now and again who wandered down the back of Morrisons and into town.
> 
> The Antifa people had arrived earlier but were shadowed by police almost the whole time. I don't think they were ever going to be allowed to mix in with the "International Food Market" that was happening at the same time in front of the Town Hall steps. So yeah, a bit of a cat and mouse game ensuing basically. Although there was one amusing incident when I watched two uniformed coppers become distracted and suddenly an antifa group of around a dozen managed to slip off through the crowd. Cue two clueless cops asking bystanders "which direction they went in".
> 
> ...


 
Hilarious


----------



## Red Storm (Mar 26, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Hilarious


 
Have you not seen the photo? 

http://networkedblogs.com/vzkKh


----------



## krink (Mar 26, 2012)

what appear to be a group of young kids have a go and the best advice urbanites offer is facepalm and hilarious. haway man, we were all young once, how about a bit of comradely and helpful advice instead?


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 26, 2012)

Advice: don't consider confronting the Infidels until you're a bit older and had a meaningful few months at the gym.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 26, 2012)

krink said:


> what appear to be a group of young kids have a go and the best advice urbanites offer is facepalm and hilarious. haway man, we were all young once, how about a bit of comradely and helpful advice instead?


 
Fair point, but having seen the photo it does seem a bit 'look at us, we're anarchists'


----------



## intersol32 (Mar 26, 2012)

krink said:


> what appear to be a group of young kids have a go and the best advice urbanites offer is facepalm and hilarious. haway man, we were all young once, how about a bit of comradely and helpful advice instead?


 
That's a valid point. Which is why I mentioned that it wasn't an entirely negative day. Instead I think it's more the start of a learning curve (especially for the younger people involved). Hopefully there'll be a discussion amongst some sections about how to proceed from here, and (hopefully) be more effective.

The best thing perhaps is to meet up with people and discuss these issues at length, offering experience and advice where necessary. Sitting back behind a PC won't get us anywhere and definitely doesn't aid the next generation of antifascists. I certainly don't want to see some of these young people get turned over badly by the fash (which is an increased possibility if alternative tactics are not considered).


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 26, 2012)

So what exactly did you achieve Saturday?


----------



## manny-p (Mar 26, 2012)

Fair play to the youngsters. They outnumbered the fash pretty heavily. Although perhaps the paper bag test will be tested soon. They should be getting advice from ex antifa/afa rather than being laughed at.


----------



## plug ugly (Mar 26, 2012)

krink said:


> what appear to be a group of young kids have a go and the best advice urbanites offer is facepalm and hilarious. haway man, we were all young once, how about a bit of comradely and helpful advice instead?


 
but there was people involved in that day who do have the experiance. so that pic shouldnt have happened. 

its not like is the first time a militant tactic has been used recently is it? why is this shit still happenin? 

hopefully the younger ones will listn to the useful practical advice given.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 26, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Have you not seen the photo?
> 
> http://networkedblogs.com/vzkKh


 
Who's the Yeti?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 27, 2012)

I see that this NWI lot pose a formidable political challenge. A force to be reckoned with, no doubt.


----------



## The Prestonian (Mar 27, 2012)

All the anti-fascist back-slapping has been pissing me off. The NWI lot were a bit of a joke but we shouldnt overlook the fact that the antifascists on the day were not much better. The Brighton / Liverpool lot (I didnt wasnt able to successfully differentiate between the two groups) were incredibly poorly organised, no clear leadership or plan. They were also dressed ridiculously for the occasion, all GEGEN NAZIS black hoodies and black facemasks (picture on the LiverAF wordpress  shows the Liverpool contigent: http://liveraf.files.wordpress.com/2012/03/liveraf-bolton.jpg) And I may be being cynical, but refuse to chalk this up to inexperience or youth. My personal opinion is this dress code is a result of lifestyler politics where the aim /raison d'etre of the activity is not how much damage to inflict on the fash, but simply a day out dressed up in there best anarcho gear, the more cranky paraphernalia you can wave around the more 'revolutionary you are'. Some of them seemed to be almost bragging that there clothes would catch the police attention, which shows they werent ignorant to the perils of dressing like a twat. 
Also, although Im not the biggest myself, my impression was most of the antifascist demonstrators didnt seem of the greatest calibre. 
My overall view is my generation of antifascists need to read  ( or re-read) Beating the Fascists and No Retreat and learn from that. All the groups on Saturday turned up on the day with no organisation, no plan, no command structure and very poor communication between various groups. You never read of Red Action just wandering the streets hoping to get lucky, everythings planned, scouted, etc, for maximum damage and minimum risk. If Im honest we should be ashamed at our efforts on Saturday.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 27, 2012)

The Prestonian said:


> All the anti-fascist back-slapping has been pissing me off. The NWI lot were a bit of a joke but we shouldnt overlook the fact that the antifascists on the day were not much better. The Brighton / Liverpool lot (I didnt wasnt able to successfully differentiate between the two groups) were incredibly poorly organised, no clear leadership or plan. They were also dressed ridiculously for the occasion, all GEGEN NAZIS black hoodies and black facemasks (picture on the LiverAF wordpress shows the Liverpool contigent: http://liveraf.files.wordpress.com/2012/03/liveraf-bolton.jpg) And I may be being cynical, but refuse to chalk this up to inexperience or youth. My personal opinion is this dress code is a result of lifestyler politics where the aim /raison d'etre of the activity is not how much damage to inflict on the fash, but simply a day out dressed up in there best anarcho gear, the more cranky paraphernalia you can wave around the more 'revolutionary you are'. Some of them seemed to be almost bragging that there clothes would catch the police attention, which shows they werent ignorant to the perils of dressing like a twat.
> Also, although Im not the biggest myself, my impression was most of the antifascist demonstrators didnt seem of the greatest calibre.
> My overall view is my generation of antifascists need to read ( or re-read) Beating the Fascists and No Retreat and learn from that. All the groups on Saturday turned up on the day with no organisation, no plan, no command structure and very poor communication between various groups. You never read of Red Action just wandering the streets hoping to get lucky, everythings planned, scouted, etc, for maximum damage and minimum risk. If Im honest we should be ashamed at our efforts on Saturday.


 
You have hit the nail on the head Prestonian and I suspect you will upset a few on here.

The difference between the experience of AFA and Antifa in practise boils down to putting political differences aside and being antifascist first. This requires organisation, planning  and and an acceptance that tasks will be assigned and are expected to be carried out.

What has been described is being anarchist first and anti fascist second which is something that extends into the anarchists scenes abstention from  political anti fascism as well.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 27, 2012)

The Prestonian said:


> My personal opinion is this dress code is a result of lifestyler politics where the aim /raison d'etre of the activity is not how much damage to inflict on the fash, but simply a day out dressed up in there best anarcho gear, the more cranky paraphernalia you can wave around the more 'revolutionary you are'. Some of them seemed to be almost bragging that there clothes would catch the police attention, which shows they werent ignorant to the perils of dressing like a twat.
> .


----------



## krink (Mar 27, 2012)

please, that old picture again?



there, now both red and black are twats.great. everyone's happy.

can we just get on with the anti-fascism now?


----------



## manny-p (Mar 27, 2012)

The Prestonian said:


> Some of them seemed to be almost bragging that there clothes would catch the police attention, which shows they werent ignorant to the perils of dressing like a twat.


 
If you are gonna dress that way and stand out anyway- then face coverings are actually a good idea. I agree dressing in black and running around with black and red flags is going to make you stand out like a sore thumb. Although I agree with the AFA method more it's a lot harder these days with the cctv, forensics etc. When some of you lot were going around you used phone boxes, now mobile phones can be tracked etc. How things have changed!


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 27, 2012)

The Prestonian said:


> And I may be being cynical, but refuse to chalk this up to inexperience or youth. My personal opinion is this dress code is a result of lifestyler politics where the aim /raison d'etre of the activity is not how much damage to inflict on the fash, but simply a day out dressed up in there best anarcho gear, the more cranky paraphernalia you can wave around the more 'revolutionary you are'.


 
I have no problem with that assessment; lifestyle anarchists in their uniforms have always got on my tits ('they have all the gear, but no idea' a mate of mine once quipped).

Surely the idea is to *not* attract the attention of rival political groups and the authorities?  The anarchists of old, as spoken about by Ian Bone on Resonance FM, would adorn suits to be able to mix freely amongst their quarry.


----------



## bignose1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sorry thought you said North West Nymphidels......


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 29, 2012)

*E! E! E-D-ELVES!*


----------



## bignose1 (Mar 29, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> *E! E! E-D-ELVES!*


English Dwarfence League


----------



## Red Storm (Mar 29, 2012)

krink said:


> please, that old picture again?
> 
> View attachment 17737
> 
> ...


 
I think Prestonians point is extremely important to anti-fascism.


----------



## krink (Mar 29, 2012)

national faunt-t


----------



## krink (Mar 29, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> I think Prestonians point is extremely important to anti-fascism.


 
i replied to smokeandsteam's picture not prestonian's point.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 29, 2012)

bignose1 said:


> English Dwarfence League


 
League of Impire Loyalists


----------



## krink (Mar 29, 2012)

nick griffin


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 31, 2012)

Sprite-wing populists


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 31, 2012)

John Tynkerbell


----------



## emanymton (Mar 31, 2012)

Please, Please make it stop, make it stop.


----------



## bignose1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Grembat 18


----------



## bignose1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Martin Wisp-er


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 31, 2012)

Golem 88


----------



## bignose1 (Mar 31, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Golem 88


Trollum 88 as well


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 31, 2012)

manny-p said:


> If you are gonna dress that way and stand out anyway- then face coverings are actually a good idea. I agree dressing in black and running around with black and red flags is going to make you stand out like a sore thumb. Although I agree with the AFA method more it's a lot harder these days with the cctv, forensics etc. When some of you lot were going around you used phone boxes, *now mobile phones can be tracked* etc. How things have changed!


 
second hand cheap phones and PAYG sims


----------



## manny-p (Apr 4, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> second hand cheap phones and PAYG sims


True although the rise of cctv and forensics makes it harder than in the old days. Organisation, discipline and secrecy is still key to avoid getting locked up(in my opinion).


----------

